# Shimano 050 SIS (front)



## Gr4v1ty (Aug 17, 2008)

I just bough a Forge DS and I see that the front derailer is not so good. It make noise when I pedalate.

Plus...When I try to go from 3rd to 2nd, it won't go. So I tried adjusting it but I don't know why I can't get better results. Can someone explain how to adjust it??

The derailler is a Shimano 050 SIS and I want to know if it's good or bad??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Take a look at ParkTool.com for the how-to on derailleur adjustment. 

The inability to shift into your middle ring is almost certainly a cable adjustment issue. However, sometimes it helps to "reset" by releasing the cable completely from the derailleur, verifying/setting your low limit screw, and starting from scratch.

Again, the instructions & pictures on ParkTool.com walk you through this step by step.


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gr4v1ty said:


> I just bough a Forge DS and I see that the front derailer is not so good. It make noise when I pedalate.
> 
> Plus...When I try to go from 3rd to 2nd, it won't go. So I tried adjusting it but I don't know why I can't get better results. Can someone explain how to adjust it??
> 
> ...


The SIS 050 is part of the Shimano Tourney Series. Very ENTRY level.

List of Docks for Tourney Series Products

http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdoc...<>ast_id=1408474395181679&bmUID=1219066450200

SIS 050 Front D-rail Adjustment & Troubleshooting Doc

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...002/SI_6NVFA_002_En_v1_m56577569830638377.pdf

View attachment 002_SI_6NVFA_002_En_v1_m56577569830638377.pdf


----------

